# Anyone up for RPs ?



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 7, 2017)

Sci-fi, fantasy, modern, casual, slice of life, whatever floats your boat. I'm more like a follower, not a leader, so I'll just listen to what you have in mind.
Hit me up if you got an idea.
However, just a heads-up :

No kink/fetish
No NSFW
No parasite / demonic possesion (this is the worst)
As little "combat" as possible (I mainly aim for character development, not just on how they fight 99% of the time)
And last, but not least...

Don't let the RP die, will you ?
To make sure we get easier contacts, I suggest using telegram or discord. Add me as _*@JinLust4Sin*_ or *Jin Lust-Sin#3259* and we'll see how things go.
That's all for now, folks. Peace out !


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 7, 2017)

Alright, I'll send you a request on discord! Hope to seeya soon!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> Alright, I'll send you a request on discord! Hope to seeya soon!





alor said:


> Sent a request on discord, hope to hear back from you soon!


Accepted, folks


----------



## Doctor-Blumi (May 8, 2017)

I am up for some sci-fi RP, I'll send you a discord request. Lets hope this works out.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm interested, though I may need time to think of a story.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm interested. Your Discord tag isn't working for me, so can you try mine?

M2the2ndpower#3659


----------

